# PNW: Blake Island moorage question



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

I planning on heading to Blake Island this Saturday for an over nighter.

Anybody have any suggestions on moorage or if they are full, can you anchor?


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can answer this now.

Blake Island State Park is a 475-acre marine camping park with five miles of saltwater beach shoreline providing magnificent views of the Olympic Mountains and the Seattle skyline. The park is only reachable by tour boat or private boat. Indian-style salmon dinners and demonstrations of Northwest Indian dancing are offered at Tillicum Village, a concession on the island. 

To use a mooring buoy, go into the marina. Go through the narrow marked channel, between #1 and #2. Watch out for the shoals on each side. The buoy's are $10, first come first serve and are crowed.

The West side is best, but anchoring is the way to go. The bottom seems to be very sticky and you will find a lot of people on hooks.

Don't get to close to shore or you might end up like this.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi EO32, We've anchored many times at Blake Island. No problems. There seems to be a "shelf" of sticky bottom for your hook. Circle around and watch your depth - don't be put off by scary pictures - have fun!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I attended a "marine survival" class that included a night on Blake Island one early spring day. We had to jump off the boat in our survival gear, swim ashore and then we spent the night. I never want to spend another night like that on Blake Island again. A year or two later, we did it in style on our boat and did the salmon dinner and show at the long house. Are they still doing that?


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

Katwalling said:


> Hi EO32, We've anchored many times at Blake Island. No problems. There seems to be a "shelf" of sticky bottom for your hook. Circle around and watch your depth - don't be put off by scary pictures - have fun!


Those scary pictures, I took after a night on the hook. It seems to bite well on the west side.



erps said:


> A year or two later, we did it in style on our boat and did the salmon dinner and show at the long house. Are they still doing that?


Yep, the Tillicum Village dinner show is still going on.

Tillicum Village


----------

